# My boy Killer turns out to be well....or how you can never be sure of the sex until..



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

It has been awhile since I have had a chance to come back on here but I wanted to write to you all and inform you that my search for a flightless hen has now ended because it looks like my bird Killer, the toughest flightless cock bird in all my neighborhood has laid an egg. Either that or another pigeon snuck my keys out from my pocket and laid an egg in the loft. Therefore I am now in search of a flightless cock now lol. I have raised birds now for 30 years and this one came as a shocker as all signs and behavior pointed to cock but the egg I think is the definite deal closer. 

Well hope everyone is well and wish me luck on my new search lol unless that strange bird got my keys and did lay an egg in the loft in which case i better make sure my wallet is safe.

joe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KO Loft said:


> It has been awhile since I have had a chance to come back on here but I wanted to write to you all and inform you that my search for a flightless hen has now ended because it looks like my bird Killer, the toughest flightless cock bird in all my neighborhood has laid an egg. Either that or another pigeon snuck my keys out from my pocket and laid an egg in the loft. Therefore I am now in search of a flightless cock now lol. I have raised birds now for 30 years and this one came as a shocker as all signs and behavior pointed to cock but the egg I think is the definite deal closer.
> 
> Well hope everyone is well and wish me luck on my new search lol unless that strange bird got my keys and did lay an egg in the loft in which case i better make sure my wallet is safe.
> 
> joe


LOL.........that's funny! Boy, you would have been shocked a bit earlier if you HAD brought in another hen......then you would have had 4 eggs...........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Funny story. Good luck in the search of the flightless cock.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Joe, that is a total hoot! Now you have a hen named Killer! LOL!!!

I hope you can find a guy for her. Second egg will be along in a day or so. LOL, LOL,LOL I loved your post. Believe me, we have all been fooled at one time or another.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I had one like that too, very aggressive bird from the day it hatched that turned out to be a bossy little b.......hen. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Joe, you should check with EgypSwiftLady to see if she has an appropiate bird for you. She was kind enough to take in a large group of 24 that needed refuge and there just might be the perfect guy for your hen at her place. She is up in your neighborhood.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*thanx*

yeah it is amazing how we as people think we know so much and then these birds show us something new. I am also looking at that sweetie bird up at petfinder so will see how that turns out as that bird seems to be kept in a cage all day at a shelter.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Joe,

Your post is hysterical!! No only visualizing the look on your face - but they way you've told us about the event. ROFL. Thank you for sharing that!

I agree - Robin (EgypSwiftLady) does have some wonderful piji's - but I don't recall any of them being flightless. She has a few pictures of them in her profile photo album.

Oh yes Joe - go for Sweetie on PetFinder!!! I've been watching and hoping someone would take her (they won't ship - and it's a bit far of a drive from NJ even if I could talk my husband into letting me  ) I'll keep my fingers crossed that she winds up at your place!


----------

